# CPUMark scores



## theonetruewill (Feb 5, 2007)

*Inspired by the Superpi 1m database, I was just wondering if anyone would want to contribute to a database of CpuMark 2.1 scores?
(Just a suggestion, I just think the comparisons of everyone's benchmarks with different programs are cool)
If we do, a CPU-Z screenshot would be useful for identification and clock speed, as CPUMark often get this wrong.
You can download CPUMark **here*

***************Top Ten***************

*1. mandelore:-* *21885.3 (Intel QX9650@4.15)*
*2. Tatty_one:-* *11807.5 (Intel E6850@4.41)*
*3. sipha:-* *11807.3 (Intel E6600@4.40)*
*4. trt740:-* *11776.5 (Intel E6850@4.21)*
*5.~ Boneface:-* *11644.7 (Intel E6400@4.01)*
*5.~ JUDAS3:-* *11644.7 (Intel E6600@3.84)*
*5.~ bccracer220:-* *11644.7 (Intel E6750@4.00)*
*8. giorgios th.:-* *11619.8 (Intel E6600@3.87)* _ - cpu-z unable to verify_
*9.~ DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E:-* *11555.2 (Intel E6400@3.80)*
*9.~ DaEnigma:-* *11555.2 (Intel E6600@3.70)*
*9.~ trt740:-* *11555.2 (Intel E6600@3.73)*
*9.~ trickson:-* *11555.2 (Intel E6850@3.80)* 




***************The Rest***************

*13. SilentAces:-* *11532.0 (Intel E4300@3.59)*
*14.~ Lazzer408:-* *11510.3 (Intel E6600 @3.60)*
*14.~ tigger69:-* *11510.3 (Intel E6300 @3.76)*
*14.~ rick22:-* *11510.3 (Intel E6420 @3.80)*
*17.~ Bonerheimer_c:-* *11490.0 (Intel E6400 @3.60)*
*17.~ NZXT XTREME!!!:-* *11490.0 (Intel E6600 @3.60)*
*19. BLooD LuST:-* *11454.9 (Intel E6400 @3.50)*
*20. Alcpone:-* *11434.9 (Intel E6300 @3.36)*
*21.~ ntdouglas:-* *11434.6 (Intel E6600 @3.36)*
*21.~ csallis:-* *11434.6 (Intel E6300 @3.50)*
*23.~ HeUer:-* *11415.5 (Intel E6400 @3.52)*
*23.~ strick94u:-* *11415.5 (Intel E6400 @3.34)*
*25.~ Jadawin:-* *11397.5 (Intel Q6600 @3.31)*
*25.~ Dizzy:-* *11397.5 (Intel X6800 @3.40)*
*27.~ Paulieg:-* *11349.5 (Intel E6600 @3.36)*
*27.~ Scavar:-* *11349.5 (Intel E6600 @3.19)*
*27.~ marsey99:-* *11349.5 (Intel E4300 @3.28)*
*30.~ bcracer220:-* *11332.5 (Intel E6400 @3.20)*
*30.~ ace80:-* *11332.5 (Intel E6420 @3.20)*
*30.~ Craigleberry:-* *11332.5 (Intel E6750 @3.20)*
*33. strick94u:-* *11316.5 (Intel E6300 @3.10)*
*34. KATANAUK:-* *11259.4 (Intel E4300 @3.00)*
*35. dotslashsatan:-* *11248.2 (Intel E6850 @3.00)*
*36. sorehammer:-* *11245.0 (Intel EQ6600 @2.95)*
*37. mandelore:-* *11218.5 (Intel E2140 @2.84)*
*38. ntdouglas:-* *11208.0 (Intel Q6600 @2.91)*
*39. DanTheBanjoman:-* *10975.8 (Intel Xeon 5110 @2.33)*
*40. theonetruewill:-* *7610.2 (Intel M750 @2.25)* _- laptop_
*41. Murasame:-* *7568.9 (Intel E6400 @2.14)*
*42. zodttd:-* *7527.8 (Intel T5600 @2.39)*
*43. fizban:-* *7496.7 (Intel T7200 @1.99)*
*44. trt740:-* *6862.7 (AMD64 6000X2@3.52)* _- Highest Amd score_
*45. Mandelore:-* *6666.7 (AMD64 4000 @3.08)*
*46. nailzer:-* *6693.2 (AMD64 5000X2 @3.32)*
*47. trickson:- **6583.7 (AMD 4000X2 @3.00)*
*48. erocker:- **6583.7 (AMD Opteron 170 @3.00)*
*49. BigD6997:-* *6530.6 (Opteron 170 @3.00)*
*50. Garb3:- **6460.8 (AMD 5200X2 @2.91)*
*51. The Crow:- **6417.1 (AMD 5200X2 @2.90)*
*52. AthlonX2:- **6362.2 (AMD Opteron 144 @3.01)*
*53. ace80:- * *6326.7 (Intel P4 631 @5.00)*
*54. Wile E:- **5452.4 (AMD 3800X2 @2.80)*
*55.~ JC13:-* * 5432.4 (AMD 3600X2 @2.76)*
*56.~ Sn33kyp33t:-* * 5432.4 (AMD 3600X2 @2.70)*
*57. pbmaster:-* * 5432.4 (AMD 3800 @2.70)*
*58. pt:-* * 5298.7 (AMD 3000 @2.80)*
*59. GIGGLA:-* *5297.3 (Intel P4 @3.77)*
*60. Zero Cool:-* *5116.9 (AMD 4600X2 @2.41)*
*61. AthlonX2:- **5108.5 (Intel Celeron @4.14)*
*62. cdawall:-* * 5105.9 (AMD64 3000 @2.40)*
*63. imperialreign:-* * 5105.8 (Pentium 4 @4.41)*
*64. Dizzy:-* *4712.0 (Intel M740 @1.73)* _- laptop_
*65. tater:-* * 4316.9 (AMD64 3200 @2.01)* _- laptop_

***************Averages***************
*Intel Core 2 Duo Average:* *10994.9*_(Including Xeon)_
*Intel Processors Average:* *10228.6*
*AMD Processors Average:* *5885.5*


*Average score:* *8879.2*

*Averages last updated: 5/4/07*


_As this test is biased towards a higher Level 2 cache, please do not literally compare AMD vs Intel scores._


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 5, 2007)

It only seems to load 1 of my cores, which is a shame considering everyone has 2 or more cores nowadays.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah I know its only single threaded, but so is superpi so I thought it'd be good to see if just one core of the core2's could easily trounce all opposition But what do ya think, sound fun?


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

mine scores 4330.2 with the cpu @ 2.16ghz (240X9)


----------



## cdawall (Feb 5, 2007)

this is a *VERY* lite oc on this chip i just dont feel like dialing it up all the way to 2.5ghz


----------



## Murasame (Feb 6, 2007)

My score is 7568.9 with cpu @2.13


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

I got 5912 first try, must try harder!
Pentium M 750 @2.2

Ps There are no overclocking limits for any cpu, best score wins outright
Screenshots + cpuz are helpful


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

I was on the net while it was running   i'll try in a bit with not missing with nothing


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

11454??  I hate you DOM_ATI! No but seriously well done I'll start the ranking system


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

i guess i can crank mine up to 2.4ghz to beat you pentium m


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> 11454??  I hate you DOM_ATI! No but seriously well done I'll start the ranking system



you can just call me DOM


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh great, I start the post and I get thrashed straightaway. Oh well I was asking for it with only a laptop without even a core 2 duo


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 6, 2007)

dont work in vista


----------



## JC316 (Feb 6, 2007)

5432 with all of my background programs running.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 6, 2007)

2.4ghz background shit running (mcafee etc.)


----------



## Murasame (Feb 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I was on the net while it was running   i'll try in a bit with not missing with nothing



Wow 11k. Wonder what I could score if I oc'ed my 6400.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 6, 2007)

It takes dom over 1 GHz more to get 500 more points. (mine runs at 2.33, the program reads it wrong, 2GHz is at which I boot)
Plus I was installing a game while benchmarking.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quite odd btw, test 3 shows an identical score to Dom, some limit of the program?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Quite odd btw, test 3 shows an identical score to Dom, some limit of the program?


maybe you get full marks for the third test, lol. You must have a "perfect" processor


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It takes dom over 1 GHz more to get 500 more points. (mine runs at 2.33, the program reads it wrong, 2GHz is at which I boot)
> Plus I was installing a game while benchmarking.



 I bet cuz of the L3 Cache I think 


TEST 3 I think that is the max


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Here's mine


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Here's mine



And again the same score for test 3. Seems this benchmark is rather useless if all core2 based CPU's have identical scores.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, damn thats really annoying.
Sorry guys this thread looks pretty pointelss as all the oc'd Core 2's are pwning the tests 1 & 3 up to the maximum. Shame

EDIT: Only the 3rd test maxes out so far. Thus still valid


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

its only the 3rd test  CPU @ 3.6GHz


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I bet cuz of the L3 Cache I think
> 
> 
> TEST 3 I think that is the max



Xeon DP's don't have L3 cache.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It only seems to load 1 of my cores, which is a shame considering everyone has 2 or more cores nowadays.



really?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> its only the 3rd test  CPU @ 3.6GHz


Actually its the first test as well, between you and acpone
EDIT: Alcpone, oops


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Actually its the first test as well, between you and acpone



no did you see my new score @3.6GHz 

me 1939.2,  "Alcpone" 1800.7 1st test its only the 3rd so far


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

Who is acpone? You should introduce me  

Dom whats your 3dmark06?


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

well this is my max bench, why?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well this is my max bench, why?



Was just wondering mate, not that much higher than mine   I still aint got this clocked to the max yet!


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

so what where your clocks on the CPU and Card?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

I can only use CCC to clock it stable, ive got it 621/796! 

My CPU is in attachment


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I can only use CCC to clock it stable, ive got it 621/796!
> 
> My CPU is in attachment



what up with your scores why is the text miss placed ? can you run it again cuz i think its wrong


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 6, 2007)

txt is still abit iffy, but a better score none the less lol


----------



## DOM (Feb 6, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> txt is still abit iffy, but a better score none the less lol



  have you tryed unInstalling it, and reInstall it?  cuz your SM3 CPU score is kind of high   cuz look at there from HWbot.com

http://www.n3ro-portugal.com/projectos/overclocking/X1950PRO/results/2006oc.JPG

http://home.scarlet.be/wittekakker//hwbot/X1950Pro_2006.jpg


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 6, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> have you tryed unInstalling it, and reInstall it?  cuz your SM3 CPU score is kind of high   cuz look at there from HWbot.com
> 
> http://www.n3ro-portugal.com/projectos/overclocking/X1950PRO/results/2006oc.JPG
> 
> http://home.scarlet.be/wittekakker//hwbot/X1950Pro_2006.jpg



Agree, I only get 2800 SM3 score with a 7900GTO clocked at 715/840.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 6, 2007)

Guys, what do you think about a PCMark 05 benchmarks database, or do you think I'm addicted to benchmarks?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Damn I've been trying but I can't get any higher. I feel so depressed looking at you Xeon and Core 2 meanies!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 7, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Damn I've been trying but I can't get any higher. I feel so depressed looking at you Xeon and Core 2 meanies!



Awww, dont feel too down, just save up and get some new hardware


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Awww, dont feel too down, just save up and get some new hardware



I am, but all I can afford is an AMD 3800X2. I want a core 2! Oh well I'll just have to oc the hell out of it


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 7, 2007)

get on - that puts me in the list

Score - 7656 - Core 2 Duo - e6600 - 2.4mhz


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> get on - that puts me in the list
> 
> Score - 7656 - Core 2 Duo - e6600 - 2.4mhz



Its not that I don't believe you, cos I do, but could we have a screenshot please +cpuz


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 7, 2007)

Oh yes, total pwnage. I found something that was really hogging my cpu and now look 
7610.2 @ 2.25


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Its not that I don't believe you, cos I do, but could we have a screenshot please +cpuz



yeh course you can, i tried but it wouldnt work - whats the best prog to use - fraps?


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 8, 2007)

heres mine for prove - oc on saturday with my new board - aw9-max


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

NO you have beaten me. I'm down in fifth place again


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, here's mine. Athlon X2 3800+ (AM2) @ 2.8GHz = 5452.4


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

If I could be arsed to download it I would show you what a single core S939 Athlon could do.....meybe the weekend


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2007)

it appears this is very pro intel


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the high level 2 caches are helping a lot-  but I think its a little to do with the age of the cpu's. The newer chips are outperforming the older ones (only in their score-I think the amd's are still very good), although I don't pretend to know how this test fully works, although the AMD 3800X2's performance proves that higher L2 caches are a high contributing factor.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

cdawall said:


> it appears this is very pro intel



Reckon your right there just looking at the league tables, reckon I could at least put up a fight for 6th place, we'll see at the weekend anyways.


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I think the high level 2 caches are helping a lot-  but I think its a little to do with the age of the cpu's. The newer chips are outperforming the older ones (only in their score-I think the amd's are still very good), although I don't pretend to know how this test fully works, although the AMD 3800X2's performance proves that higher L2 caches are a high contributing factor.



The 3800 x2 though is only 2x 512MB, if the test only usues one core then its only using 512MB L2 on the 3800 x2, at least with my single I have 1MB L2, maybe that will help me then!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> The 3800 x2 though is only 2x 512MB, if the test only usues one core then its only using 512MB L2 on the 3800 x2, at least with my single I have 1MB L2, maybe that will help me then!



I wish L2 caches were that big


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> I wish L2 caches were that big



Shit, now that would be tasty, a 100,000 dollar chip!!!


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

AMD opti 170 3.0ghz

was running other stuff in the backround... steam installing games etc.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

I ran mine after startup had finished! 

With nothing running in background!


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 8, 2007)

4th...yeah.......come on..........!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> 4th...yeah.......come on..........!!!



I got 3 emails saying your post had been made! wtf 1 is enough! Anyone else getting more than 1 email saying a thread is updated?


----------



## ace80 (Feb 8, 2007)

Just thought i'd run this to see how far the old p4's cash in, although i am running at 5Ghz
Seems like i wiped the floor with everyone in test 1   , just a shame about tests 2 and 3 lol


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

Test 1 must solely relate to clock speed and not actual computing power I guess?

I want into the tigger69 oc club!

You wreckon my oc meets the criteria lol


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Test 1 must solely relate to clock speed and not actual computing power I guess?
> 
> I want into the tigger69 oc club!
> 
> You wreckon my oc meets the criteria lol



im in the oc club


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Test 1 must solely relate to clock speed and not actual computing power I guess?
> 
> I want into the tigger69 oc club!
> 
> You wreckon my oc meets the criteria lol



Lets put it this way, you're in second place... so yeah!

And also I mentioned pcmark05 scores before, anyone think its a good idea or not?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Lets put it this way, you're in second place... so yeah!
> 
> And also I mentioned pcmark05 scores before, anyone think its a good idea or not?



Is there nothing newer than 05 for that software? Need something that exploits c2d I thinks


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> im in the oc club



I can see that, I want the sig so I can build a tapestry of them lol

Im waiting for TK to get back to my pm about X1950 clubhouse


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

Doms score is wrong or atleast his clock speed should be 3504Mhz


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Doms score is wrong or atleast his clock speed should be 3504Mhz



yeah i was wondering how his score was so good with such a little clock... ughhhh your cpu's are wipping the floor with mine  

and its brand new and a rare find to get a 939 to 3ghz with a 1.42v core!!!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 8, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Doms score is wrong or atleast his clock speed should be 3504Mhz


Yeah I was wondering how he achived such a good overclock with the previous speed, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 8, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> yeah i was wondering how his score was so good with such a little clock... ughhhh your cpu's are wipping the floor with mine
> 
> and its brand new and a rare find to get a 939 to 3ghz with a 1.42v core!!!



Thats a good oc for them, I bet your hardware was much cheaper to buy aswel


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 8, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> im in the oc club



So am I !!!! Big, whats the stepping for that Opty of yours?, thats a nice overclock for the 170.  Ohhh and 3.2Gig on 1.45V.....3.1 on 1.35!!!!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 8, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> im in the oc club



i am too 

nice oc on the opty BTW

funny how your 3ghz score isnt got that much of a humongous lead on my 2.4ghz shot  onoly 1.2k lead ill get you  soon


----------



## DOM (Feb 8, 2007)

mines at 3.6GHz BTW


----------



## Zero Cool (Feb 8, 2007)

its not Overclocked or anything, not even using the latest drivers for it. will get them soon thou


----------



## Zero Cool (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I just took cdawall out of the ladder by 11 points!


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 8, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> So am I !!!! Big, whats the stepping for that Opty of yours?, thats a nice overclock for the 170.  Ohhh and 3.2Gig on 1.45V.....3.1 on 1.35!!!!



CCBBE 0615

nice 3.1 on 1.35 is incredible i can only get 2.9ghz on 1.35 before i have to bump it up

welll i want to get into the 7000point mark for this program... time to close a bunch of apps and put it on my other core...


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> CCBBE 0615
> 
> nice 3.1 on 1.35 is incredible i can only get 2.9ghz on 1.35 before i have to bump it up
> 
> welll i want to get into the 7000point mark for this program... time to close a bunch of apps and put it on my other core...



Thanks!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 9, 2007)

Tatty can we see your score?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 9, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Tatty can we see your score?



Not downloaded it yet but will have a go during the weekend and post.  This is my last week with the trusty 4000+ so best make the most of it whilst I can.  BigD, I managed to get my hands on the Opty 170 x2 CCBBE 0610DPWM which is sposed to be one of the VERY best clockers to 3Gig plus, hope it works that way, I went by what you have and by what this says:

http://www.tankguys.biz/forum/showthread.php?p=4745


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Not downloaded it yet but will have a go during the weekend and post.  This is my last week with the trusty 4000+ so best make the most of it whilst I can.  BigD, I managed to get my hands on the Opty 170 x2 CCBBE 0610DPWM which is sposed to be one of the VERY best clockers to 3Gig plus, hope it works that way, I went by what you have and by what this says:
> 
> http://www.tankguys.biz/forum/showthread.php?p=4745



very good man! yeah mine goes a bit above 3ghz when i pump >1.475v's into it... i havnt found its max yet as ive only had it for my 3rd day!... first day i put it straight to 3ghz and primed it lol 

so far (havnt submited it yet) but i have the best score on the posted A64 OC club thing for 3dmark06 cpu score by over 100 points  2303

chck my 3dm06 score in my sig, look at the cpu

the highest on there is 2200 or so


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 10, 2007)

BigD6997 said:


> very good man! yeah mine goes a bit above 3ghz when i pump >1.475v's into it... i havnt found its max yet as ive only had it for my 3rd day!... first day i put it straight to 3ghz and primed it lol
> 
> so far (havnt submited it yet) but i have the best score on the posted A64 OC club thing for 3dmark06 cpu score by over 100 points  2303
> 
> ...



Very nice, I will keep my 4000+ so I maintain the rights to top spot on the SuperPi and Aquamark CPU tests in the club and will use the Opty to try and get my other scores up.  tested my Mainboard with the 10x multi before I bought the 170 just to make sure she liked high FSB's on a 10 multi as some boards dont, I managed to get a FSB of 326 before my CPU maxed!  Happy with that!  Downside is my memory wont run above 480Mhz even on looser timings or more volts so i will need to divide at 150mhz which at 3  Gig will only give me about 435Mhz speed.


----------



## BigD6997 (Feb 10, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Very nice, I will keep my 4000+ so I maintain the rights to top spot on the SuperPi and Aquamark CPU tests in the club and will use the Opty to try and get my other scores up.  tested my Mainboard with the 10x multi before I bought the 170 just to make sure she liked high FSB's on a 10 multi as some boards dont, I managed to get a FSB of 326 before my CPU maxed!  Happy with that!  Downside is my memory wont run above 480Mhz even on looser timings or more volts so i will need to divide at 150mhz which at 3  Gig will only give me about 435Mhz speed.



ahh, yeah my ram can only keep up with my fsb till about 265mhz... so i just keep it at ddr500 with the divider... most ddr cant get that high unless your using tccd


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 10, 2007)

thats me moving up after fitting my new mother board - aw9d-max


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 10, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> thats me moving up after fitting my new mother board - aw9d-max



clock it, clock it, clock it, clock it......


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 11, 2007)

Damn with your last score I was hoping some crazy oc would beat you, but now...nooooooooo


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 11, 2007)

this is fun, I can see that gap getting bigger as JUDAS3 takes a commanding lead over his next rival............lol


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 12, 2007)

JUDAS3 said:


> this is fun, I can see that gap getting bigger as JUDAS3 takes a commanding lead over his next rival............lol


Oh god, even more points, at least give me a chance


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 13, 2007)

-whoot- 2nd place. 3.55ghz e6600


----------



## mandelore (Feb 13, 2007)

just seen this thread b4 i went off to bed so quickly did the test with screenies, sure i can get much better when i giv it a proper go


Edit: BTW all those sixes dont mean im Ebil 



Tatty wen i get my finger out ill giv yer  sandy a run for its money  wot sciencemark did ya get with it out of curiosity?


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 13, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> -whoot- 2nd place. 3.55ghz e6600



Good score, you have knocked me down to bronze place  

For the extra hardware boost you got, it aint a massive raise over what I got!


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2007)

mandelore said:


> just seen this thread b4 i went off to bed so quickly did the test with screenies, sure i can get much better when i giv it a proper go
> 
> 
> Edit: BTW all those sixes dont mean im Ebil
> ...




Think I got 1530 odd but thats due to my RAM and that was only at 3.1Gig, if you want to compete with me on raw CPU speed (Sceincemark is a system, not just CPU bench) then you will need to be getting near 3.3Gig and get 1280CPU marks on the 3D Mark 2006 (the cpu score only), 14500+ in the CPU mark score of Aquamark 3 and near 5700 in the CPU score of NBench.

If you pop over to the "AMD overclockers club" thread you will see the current scores on the last page....good luck!


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pfft only uses 1 core.. How useless is that..


----------



## GIGGLA (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is my P4 taking the #12 spot for now anyways. Woot! The only Northwood entry heh.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 13, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Good score, you have knocked me down to bronze place
> 
> For the extra hardware boost you got, it aint a massive raise over what I got!



I'm after first. Watch out Dom! I just got 3.6 stable.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 13, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> Good score, you have knocked me down to bronze place
> 
> For the extra hardware boost you got, it aint a massive raise over what I got!



What do you think, can you beat Lazzer, I know you want to.....


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll have a new score posted soom. I'm busy at the moment.


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 13, 2007)

The results with my unOCed puny laptop below, I'll try increasing it in a sec!


----------



## SilentAces (Feb 13, 2007)

every bench i run, makes me love my system more and more.....


----------



## Bonerheimer_c (Feb 13, 2007)

Heres my first shot @ cpumark.  I hit 3.6 gHz for the first time today, woot.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 13, 2007)

SilentAces said:


> every bench i run, makes me love my system more and more.....



Nice job, we have a another champion. On a totally equal score I might add


----------



## Scavar (Feb 13, 2007)

I was bored so here ya go


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazzer, still think you can get the number 1. There's only one way, unstable Oc's! lol


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Lazzer, still think you can get the number 1. There's only one way, unstable Oc's! lol



Nitrogen!!! 20k anyone? I guess I could stick the leafblower outside in the cold and pipe it into my case but I play fair. If it's not a stable o/c or "daily driver" then it doesn't count.  I'm at 3.6 gaming or watching google videos. No hickups so far. should I try for 3.7 on air?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 14, 2007)

Who's handling the thread? They have my clock posted wrong. It was at 3600.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> Nitrogen!!! 20k anyone? I guess I could stick the leafblower outside in the cold and pipe it into my case but I play fair. If it's not a stable o/c or "daily driver" then it doesn't count.  I'm at 3.6 gaming or watching google videos. No hickups so far. should I try for 3.7 on air?


Of course you should. lol


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> What do you think, can you beat Lazzer, I know you want to.....



I have to go and collect my new ram from the citylink depot now, so give me a few hours and I will be gunning for a higher mark  

p.s - these are wrong way round-

5. Scavar:- 11349.5 (Intel 6600 @3.99)
6. Alcpone:- 11434.9 (Intel 6300 @3.36)


----------



## DOM (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 14, 2007)

Lazzer408 said:


> Who's handling the thread? They have my clock posted wrong. It was at 3600.


sorry my error, I update at about 3am, too tired...... Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

1=. DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E:- 11532.0 (Intel 6400@3.60) 
1=. SilentAces:- 11532.0 (Intel 4300@3.59) 

Now thats uncanny, Just goes to show what them e4300 can do


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 14, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


>



Nice one Dom, re-asserting your crown


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

a extra 23 points for a 200Mhz clock boost, looks like the scores are pretty much topped out for this software now!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 14, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


>



Quit raising the bar! lol Does this program use alot of memory? I'm at 5-5-5-15 because I got bad ram. My RMA is on the way for 4-4-4-12. Maybe that will help. I'm not going to push it unless I go watercooled. I get unstable at 3700 and up.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hehehe... My notebook running at 800mhz got 1320.5!


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive just fitted my new ram, going to run it @ stock till it runs in I wreckon, dont want to blow it


----------



## Boneface (Feb 14, 2007)

I cant seem to get it to work for me. Is there a reason ? It will start up but then just sits there and does nothing


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> I cant seem to get it to work for me. Is there a reason ? It will start up but then just sits there and does nothing



Is it your windows firewall stopping it?


----------



## Boneface (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL my bad i guess it just does that then it starts up and finishes.


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> LOL my bad i guess it just does that then it starts up and finishes.



 

post back with your score


----------



## Boneface (Feb 14, 2007)

Alcpone said:


> post back with your score



right now im waiting on the wind to change direction so i can get some nice cold air blowing in here then im going to OC the nuts outta it and try for 4.1 or4.2 ghz then run cpumark but at stock i got 7555 oe something


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> right now im waiting on the wind to change direction so i can get some nice cold air blowing in here then im going to OC the nuts outta it and try for 4.1 or4.2 ghz then run cpumark but at stock i got 7555 oe something



Cool, me and my girlfriend are going to come live in vancouver in the next few years! I here you have lovely summers and very cool winters!

I can handle that, I will get myself a nice SUV


----------



## Boneface (Feb 14, 2007)

Well where im at we just got winter basically about 3wks ago, I love it for cooling of my computer


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well where im at we just got winter basically about 3wks ago, I love it for cooling of my computer



What temps are you getting @ the min with that oc?


----------



## Boneface (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok well heres my second at 3.2ghz. When i had it at 4.0 i had it down to 15c idle


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 14, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Ok well heres my second at 3.0ghz. When i had it at 4.0 i had it down to 15c idle



Good score  

15c at idle is damn good for 4Ghz

You dont need to worry about your temps at all!

What I would suggest doing is lowering your multi and getting a higger fsb, makes all the difference imo, lowers your clock though, but it makes for better performance  

Im sitting @ 400FSB @ the mo, just while this ram runs in abit, before I push her to the max, will probably go back to 2.8Ghz/400FSB though coz its shit hot fast @ the min with tight timings  

Dont want to prematurely kill her for no need!


----------



## Boneface (Feb 15, 2007)

Heres my fourth try at 4ghz


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2007)

Dam, been bumped out of the top 10. lol Oh well I guess. I'm really starting to lean towards getting that new mobo.


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 15, 2007)

Shame it doesn't really use quad cores


----------



## Zero Cool (Feb 15, 2007)

I'll have to overclock to get back in top 10! damn you intel


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 15, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Heres my fourth try at 4ghz


Nicely done Boneface, you're NO.1!    ........for the time being


----------



## Boneface (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks. Ive been trying to get above the 4ghz but just doent want to let me


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 15, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Thanks. Ive been trying to get above the 4ghz but just doent want to let me


And I've been trying to get above...  2.25..


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 17, 2007)

ZZZzzzzzzzZZZZzzz ahhhh thats nice no updating in the early hours of the morning, no ones posted anything at 1am............ZZZzzzZZzzzZZzz....... Although I did try to get back into the top 10, but I only got about 13 more points any more OC'ing is unstable so unless I get upgrades I think I'm going to have to face being relegated.. Oh well


----------



## Scavar (Feb 17, 2007)

I just realized my CPU is written down as 3.99, thats way off. It's 3.199, or rather 3.2

If I had it at nearly 4GHz it would be on fire in my air cooled system and the score would be higher....Fix please  Thanks


Man I really should up my clock, I can do it if I change the timings on my RAM....I can do it....maybe..


----------



## bcracer220 (Feb 17, 2007)

*this is mine*

hey guys this is mine






=)


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 17, 2007)

Updated + fixed errors


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 19, 2007)

Anyon think they can beat Boneface and his quite ridiculous 4.0Ghz core 2?


----------



## Jadawin (Feb 19, 2007)

Not in a benchmark that only uses half my CPU, if at all


----------



## Alcpone (Feb 19, 2007)

Jadawin said:


> Not in a benchmark that only uses half my CPU, if at all



Well you wouldnt be special mate, we are all using the same software using however much of our cpu it uses doesnt really matter!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2007)

Averages now added to rankings. I hope to update these frequently though I may not be able to as often as the main scores, thus I have dated them to allow temporary discrepancies.


----------



## Scavar (Feb 20, 2007)

I have one of those big ass freezers.....I think if I put my in there with the sides off....I can get 4GHz.....just....I don't want to try my luck.


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 20, 2007)

Scavar said:


> I have one of those big ass freezers.....I think if I put my in there with the sides off....I can get 4GHz.....just....I don't want to try my luck.



 Go for it!


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 20, 2007)

This is my score at this moment:


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 21, 2007)

I know its a bit tedious but can we have CPUZ screenshots as well, its only because cpumark occasionally gets the clocks wrong so its useful for me when ranking.


----------



## HeUeR (Feb 21, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I know its a bit tedious but can we have CPUZ screenshots as well, its only because cpumark occasionally gets the clocks wrong so its useful for me when ranking.



heh this time my cpumark show real CPU clock


----------



## strick94u (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## Scavar (Feb 23, 2007)

Why did you take two seperate screen shots?


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 24, 2007)

Scavar said:


> Why did you take two seperate screen shots?



Either that, or hea has an extremely odd screen setup


----------



## Scavar (Feb 24, 2007)

Maybe he is trying to cheat us  Didn't want to doctor the picture, so he took two seperate ones!


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 24, 2007)

Scavar said:


> Maybe he is trying to cheat us  Didn't want to doctor the picture, so he took two seperate ones!



... We're becoming conspiracy theorists: its obvious he set up the screen that way because he secretly staged 9/11, assassinated Princess Diana, and is secretly Sadaam Hussein AKA Rupert Murdoch. Dun DUn DUUUUNNN!


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 3, 2007)

Just ensuring that this thread doesn't die. Somebody post your scores!


----------



## Boneface (Mar 3, 2007)

Woooowhoooo Im still number 1 lol


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 3, 2007)

Still 6th  

Anyone want in my 3DMark comp?

Look under sig


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 3, 2007)

Wicked we have 7 pages now!


----------



## BLooD LuST (Mar 6, 2007)

*Add me to the TOP 10 BABY!!!!*

This score for a E6300 deserves a mention I reckon! 11332.5 CPU Mark 2.1!
68.75% Increase from stock! Gotta love the overclock!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 6, 2007)

BLooD LuST said:


> This score for a E6300 deserves a mention I reckon! 11332.5 CPU Mark 2.1!
> 68.75% Increase from stock! Gotta love the overclock!!!!!!!!!!



v good blood 

p.s - your giving her to many volts, cut back abit your abit warm on the cores


----------



## BLooD LuST (Mar 6, 2007)

Ya... temps are a bit high... Ambient room temp was bout 35 degrees tho. 

Funny thing is even on stock voltage, i tested 2 computers with core 2 duo processors and the temps went to over 70 degrees under 100% load... Again, in a very warm room, (the computer room always seems to be the hottest room in the house) but still... Are these temps supposed to be reached? 

Anyone else using the Thermal Analysis Tool from microsoft? Care to report on Temps under the same load? Test for 20mins under full load and see how hot they get!  

Max temps reached with this voltage at full load = 79 degrees.

Core 2 Duo 1.86Ghz @ 3.15Ghz @ 79 Degrees <-----Thermaltake Blue Orb II Cooling.
2GB PNY DDR800 @ 900Mhz <----- This ram rox! 

According to microsoft, on die operating temps should be between 60 and 70 degrees...
How hot are u?......


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 7, 2007)

BLooD LuST said:


> Ya... temps are a bit high... Ambient room temp was bout 35 degrees tho.
> 
> Funny thing is even on stock voltage, i tested 2 computers with core 2 duo processors and the temps went to over 70 degrees under 100% load... Again, in a very warm room, (the computer room always seems to be the hottest room in the house) but still... Are these temps supposed to be reached?
> 
> ...



61.2*c or something like that they wreckon is max you should let it go, you should try dropping your vcore down to 1.35v thats what I have mine @ and @ the same speed as you and totally stable, my max temp under full load never goes over 52*c


----------



## BLooD LuST (Mar 7, 2007)

*Bump me up to number 6! WOO WOOO! 3.5Ghz e6300!*

Woo WOOO!!! 3.5Ghz reached! And a score that will take me into 6th place! Yeah baby yeah!


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 7, 2007)

Nicely done, although I think you've also posted in your other thread. Can you say that that thread is dead at the bottom to stop others from doing the same.


----------



## zodttd (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry for the bad image quality and cropping. It's an OC'd Clevo M570U notebook.
Original specs were @ 1.83GHz. Easily OC'd to 2.14GHz with a little trick described on this forum by editing the PLL byte 9 and using ClockGen's ICS 950405. The RAM timings were also lowered to 5-4-4-12. I am unable to get CAS lower than 5 currently. Using a near 200FSB won't help that any though.

Pretty average score for the processor at this clock though.


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 17, 2007)

zodttd said:


> Sorry for the bad image quality and cropping. It's an OC'd Clevo M570U notebook.
> Original specs were @ 1.83GHz. Easily OC'd to 2.14GHz with a little trick described on this forum by editing the PLL byte 9 and using ClockGen's ICS 950405. The RAM timings were also lowered to 5-4-4-12. I am unable to get CAS lower than 5 currently. Using a near 200FSB won't help that any though.
> 
> Pretty average score for the processor at this clock though.



Yeah its a bit low for this processor in my opinion: My advice make sure any antivirus progams and especially firewalls were disabled during testing. Firewalls make a big diference in this program so even if you use the horrifically bad windows in built one, turn it off for this test.


----------



## zodttd (Mar 17, 2007)

I've reinstalled WinXP, this time using SATA RAID enabled. So instead of using IDE Mode 5, it now uses SATA. This makes a big difference as even with the 7200 RPM drive, it would pause things when the disk is accessed too much. This is now fixed. I also won't use the multithreading patch from Microsoft this time. Though, with SATA I'm unable to OC as high, and in fact I'm suprised I can OC at all. I'm now at CPU: 2030MHz, and FSB 184MHz. Any way of getting around the SATA bus from being overclocked?


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 17, 2007)

zodttd said:


> I've reinstalled WinXP, this time using SATA RAID enabled. So instead of using IDE Mode 5, it now uses SATA. This makes a big difference as even with the 7200 RPM drive, it would pause things when the disk is accessed too much. This is now fixed. I also won't use the multithreading patch from Microsoft this time. Though, with SATA I'm unable to OC as high, and in fact I'm suprised I can OC at all. I'm now at CPU: 2030MHz, and FSB 184MHz. Any way of getting around the SATA bus from being overclocked?



I don't know, but have you tried checking the "ignore GSB/PCI" box in clockgen?


----------



## zodttd (Mar 19, 2007)

I found out that using the SATA RAID drivers actually landed up slowing not only my HD TACH burst rate scores to less than UDMA Mode 5, it also limited my overclock. So I've went back to using my single SATA under UDMA Mode 5, and I'm testing stability. So far I'm at 2.20GHz (stock is 1.83 C2D Merom) and have been running a nice tool called "rthdribl" which is a Real Time HDR IBL (kinda like real time raytracing) program. It's great for testing CPU stability since it gives a good visual representation of artifacting from even a slightly too high overclock of CPU/Video/Memory, but mainly CPU. I'm currently using ClockGen 1.5.0.3 btw. Anyways, CPUMark's to come.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2007)

i'm gonna crank my 6300 to its 3.8 benching speed later and get in that top ten 

EDIT

here it is,i could only get to 3.76ghz on vista max 






looks like joint 4th


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 19, 2007)

tigger69 said:


> i'm gonna crank my 6300 to its 3.8 benching speed later and get in that top ten
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



Nicely done, tigger  Good score for a E6300!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks.

the combination of this board/chip/ram is stonking.this 6300 is a good overclocker.


----------



## strick94u (Mar 20, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ... We're becoming conspiracy theorists: its obvious he set up the screen that way because he secretly staged 9/11, assassinated Princess Diana, and is secretly Sadaam Hussein AKA Rupert Murdoch. Dun DUn DUUUUNNN!



or like a dumb butt it was late and I closed one before opening the other


----------



## strick94u (Mar 20, 2007)

heres the latest and my pc bottoms out past 3.1 so this is it


----------



## TheCrow (Mar 20, 2007)

How's this for a first attempt?

Managed to overclock my x2 5200 from 2.6ghz to 2.9gh.
Tried for more but she wouldn't have it.






Maybe with learing a bit more about overclocking i can squeeze a bit more out of her!


----------



## theonetruewill (Mar 21, 2007)

TheCrow said:


> How's this for a first attempt?
> 
> Managed to overclock my x2 5200 from 2.6ghz to 2.9gh.
> Tried for more but she wouldn't have it.
> ...



Pretty good score for an AMD in this test (because the level 2 caches are smaller) So don't compare it to the Intel's in my opinion. Well done

PS I like your avatar


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 31, 2007)

heres my score for my other (intel) rig


----------



## KATANAUK (Mar 31, 2007)

11259.4 not bad for a little ole E4300


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 4, 2007)

My new pc stock:


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 5, 2007)

****Scores & Averages updated****

Well done to all the new additions, the averages are rising

_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## Lazzer408 (Apr 23, 2007)

BLooD LuST said:


> Ya... temps are a bit high... Ambient room temp was bout 35 degrees tho.
> 
> Funny thing is even on stock voltage, i tested 2 computers with core 2 duo processors and the temps went to over 70 degrees under 100% load... Again, in a very warm room, (the computer room always seems to be the hottest room in the house) but still... Are these temps supposed to be reached?
> 
> ...



Blue orb II is junk. Look around the forums I did a review on it.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2007)

Got my e6420 and asus commando 
So far all @ stock voltages i can push to 3.2Ghz, my ram is holding me back, i wish this mobo had lower mem dividers. Just got to wait for my ocz 8500 reapers to come in


----------



## infrared (Apr 24, 2007)

ace80 said:


> Just got to wait for my ocz 8500 reapers to come in



  Nice man!


----------



## ntdouglas (Apr 25, 2007)

Ok guys, here's my late offering.


----------



## pt (Apr 25, 2007)

i had a couple of thing running but score seems fine


----------



## trickson (Apr 25, 2007)

Here it is .


----------



## pbmaster (Apr 25, 2007)




----------



## csallis (Apr 26, 2007)

Here is mine with my cpu @ 3.2ghz and before I tighten up my memory timings.


----------



## csallis (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok guys tightened up my ram and my score increased to put me in joint 10th


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll update it tomorrow, sorry guys but |I need to go to sleep.... gotta go to school tomorrow and its 1:37am


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's mine. Not too shabby, Ah?


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2007)

****Scores updated****

_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## sipha (Apr 27, 2007)

Can I join in..


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 27, 2007)

sipha said:


> Can I join in..



all I can say is, BLOODY HELL! 
Hell of a first post sipha!


----------



## sipha (Apr 27, 2007)

hehe thanks, I am using phase tho


----------



## Boneface (Apr 27, 2007)

Well i guess it was about time for it lol but i cant complain...it took a 6600 to knock me down...Nice score sipha


----------



## sipha (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks 

I'll try a run at 4.5Ghz tomorrow, had to remount my Evap head today tho, as my temps have gone tits up.

Sipha.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 29, 2007)

*By the way, I forgot to mention this, but multiple entries for different computers are allowed per user.*


----------



## csallis (Apr 29, 2007)

Here is another one from me with my cpu @ 3.5 ghz this time.. Getting a new cpu cooler this week so may be able to push higher.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 29, 2007)

****Scores updated****

_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## Sn33kyp33t (Apr 29, 2007)

new to the forums hopefully this dont put me in last...lol


----------



## theonetruewill (May 1, 2007)

And my AMD 4600+ X2 @2.79

5452.4

I'll update the scores tomorrow.


----------



## sipha (May 2, 2007)

sipha said:


> Thanks
> 
> I'll try a run at 4.5Ghz tomorrow, had to remount my Evap head today tho, as my temps have gone tits up.
> 
> Sipha.


----------



## tater (May 2, 2007)

top is my laptop bottom is my desktop...(im sure i made a mistake buying the AMD laptop ...o well it was a year ago and core duo's and core solo's were expensive..and in my opinion a p-4 would of got too hot...(i honestly done think core temp is reading them right....everest home edition says there much lower (btw...i dont overclock)


----------



## theonetruewill (May 5, 2007)

tater said:


> top is my laptop bottom is my desktop...(im sure i made a mistake buying the AMD laptop ...o well it was a year ago and core duo's and core solo's were expensive..and in my opinion a p-4 would of got too hot...(i honestly done think core temp is reading them right....everest home edition says there much lower (btw...i dont overclock)




Don't worry about that score. Laptops get much lower in these tests becasue of their lower clocks and FSB. Athlons also don't do well in this test so I'd only compare against other Athlons. Consider the fact that you're running @2.01Ghz and not 2.7+ on most others


----------



## tater (May 5, 2007)

im afraid of overclocking lol...im a warranty kinda person ...i know i could do it..but i dont wanna.


----------



## trt740 (May 5, 2007)

*my bench not real great but hey*


----------



## tater (May 5, 2007)

Very nice....Thats the processor i want


----------



## DaEnigma (May 6, 2007)

*My attempt...*

Hope this is a good one... Pay no attention to CPU Info in CPU Mark it is incorrect. My E6600 is running at 3.7ghz like CPU-Z says.


----------



## trt740 (May 6, 2007)

nice overclock wow !!!!


----------



## giorgos th. (May 6, 2007)

a fast one at 3870mhz.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 14, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## csallis (May 16, 2007)

Looks like my ram was faulty when I ran the tests on my system so will be re-testing in the next couple of days when the replacement chips arrive, may squeeze another few marks out of it


----------



## Garb3 (May 16, 2007)

my bench for yer


----------



## theonetruewill (May 17, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

*Here my first core e6600 3.7*


----------



## trt740 (May 25, 2007)

*Little better score here*


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 26, 2007)

just oc'd my system and require you to update my position on the chart please sir..... 

look where I was and see where I am now.........dont you just love it.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 26, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._

Nice one Judas; great second place!
Good score with the new chip trt.


----------



## JUDAS3 (May 26, 2007)

thats great m8 - many thanks.


----------



## NZXT XTREME!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

*Cpu Mark Score*

GOT a 11490 (see .bmp)

E6600 OC’d 3.6 GHZ
EVGA 680i 122-CK-NF68-T1
8800 GTS OC’d 667 MHZ core 2008 MHZ mem (effective)
2 x 1 GB OCZ 1200 MHZ 5-5-5-12
2 X WD 200GB HD RAID 0
680 Watt ASPIRE PSU
Zalman 9700 CPU fan
Lite-on DVD-RW CD-RW


----------



## d44ve (Jul 22, 2007)

you forgot to add the bmp


----------



## NZXT XTREME!!! (Jul 22, 2007)

oh the CPU Z only sees my multiplyer as 6 but its 9 = 3.6 GHZ


----------



## vega22 (Jul 22, 2007)

i can get more out of mine but i dont run it any higher than this,





stock speeds just for interest,





edit

check the scores at 17th, they need editing.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## trickson (Jul 23, 2007)

Seems like we need one for AMD and one for C2D . 
mine seems lame compared to the C2D's . 
K10's coming soon!


----------



## erocker (Jul 23, 2007)

3rd place tie... for AMD.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 23, 2007)

*Updating*

I'll update when I get home in a couple of days. And yes, I think I will divide the scores between AMD & Intel- thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 27, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._
PS thanks marsey99


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

2.9 will oc and drop timings see what happens


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 27, 2007)

i guess ill push more why not?


----------



## vega22 (Jul 27, 2007)

my high clocks run was on a x8 multi so i was only running 3.28ghz.

edit

theres another one too where a 6600 (i think) was running @ 3.6ghz on a lower multi and it is down as 4.ghz but i cant remmeber which now.


----------



## Kammster (Jul 27, 2007)

Acer 1410 laptop

these results seem wierd a stock E6400 is much better than a 3.5ghz Athlon X2?
my athlon xp @1.25ghz gets about 2500


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 28, 2007)

Kammster said:


> Acer 1410 laptop
> 
> these results seem wierd a stock E6400 is much better than a 3.5ghz Athlon X2?
> my athlon xp @1.25ghz gets about 2500



It's biased towards Intel CPU's. I think I will split the scores between the two manufacturers soon.


----------



## driver66 (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is all my pos will do  :shadedshu


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 28, 2007)

Ahhhh just spotted this, will give it a go....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 29, 2007)

Not the greatest .....


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

OK here is my first run, only did it at 3.75Gig, for some strange reason it wouldnt run the test at my preffered 8x multi so had to raise her to 9 x, I have not really tweaked for this so I will do another run tomorrow and up the CPU speed a bit as well.

11555.2


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> OK here is my first run, only did it at 3.75Gig, for some strange reason it wouldnt run the test at my preffered 8x multi so had to raise her to 9 x, I have not really tweaked for this so I will do another run tomorrow and up the CPU speed a bit as well.
> 
> 11555.2



When it doesn't run it *usually* suggests that there is some kind of stability problem. I use it as one of my checks. I say "usually" though- it's not the perfect benchmark by any means.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> When it doesn't run it *usually* suggests that there is some kind of stability problem. I use it as one of my checks. I say "usually" though- it's not the perfect benchmark by any means.



I hear what your saying but I have run Orthos for 6 hours on my system at 3.85Gig with the 8x multi error free, the best I can do on a 9x multi error free is 3.75Gig as shown in this test.....ohhh and I need the same volts....strange!


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> I hear what your saying but I have run Orthos for 6 hours on my system at 3.85Gig with the 8x multi error free, the best I can do on a 9x multi error free is 3.75Gig as shown in this test.....ohhh and I need the same volts....strange!



Yes, very strange


----------



## Alik4041 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just registered  Q6600 @3807 v1.51 (taken from DMM) - Reason for 6x multi is EIST + C1E

11532.0


----------



## Morgoth (Oct 2, 2007)

maxium temp while running this programm = 30,0c


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't seem to get mine to run. Even on stock clocks it won't. I got it to run once after a fresh Windows install, but if that's what it takes you can just leave me out of the runnings lol


----------



## Alik4041 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Update! 11619.8!*

Q6600 @ 3,906mhz


----------



## Fizban (Oct 14, 2007)

Hmm, what exactly is taken into consideration for these scores? I tested with 2 different PC's this one which is my grandmother's Desktop which had a horrid score and my Gaming Laptop which had only a half-decent score as well. Does OS play a large part? Random? The first time on my laptop is got 5800-ish, just re-tested and got 7496.7.

Test 1: 1050.4
Test 2: 442.3
Test 3: 8403.4


----------



## Fizban (Oct 14, 2007)

For Reference the laptop is a Intel Core Duo 2 T7200 2.0 GHz 667 MHz FSB 4 MB L2 Cache.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah...my test scores are all over the damned board it seems, same laptop just tested at 5781.5

Test 1: 1008.4
Test 2: 420.2
Test 3: 6302.5


----------



## Fizban (Oct 14, 2007)

If by some off chance OS does affect it to any extent that's running Vista Business 32 Bit (on a 64 bit processor....yes I know...)


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 14, 2007)

It's been so long since I had a go at this I thought I would throw another in.


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> It's been so long since I had a go at this I thought I would throw another in.



It's been so long since I have updated this! Thanks for attaching your picture as an attachment. I find it far less obtrusive in my threads than the usual embed tactic.


----------



## trt740 (Oct 14, 2007)

*here is my first attempt*


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

There's Print Screens (the attached thumbnails) of CPUMARK and CPU-Z, if anyone has any ideas how to improve those results I'd greatly appreciate it. Also this laptop currently has NOT been OC'ed, though doing so is not something I'm against doing eventually, just got it for $1,600 after tax/shipping.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

I have a lot of spare time, going to create an excel spreadsheet cataloging all the posted scores and post it as an attachment.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2007)

mine wont run it hangs...any idea why?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 15, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> i guess ill push more why not?



nvm i lied...i posted it above ill tweak my rig more and get more out of it but i want on the list!


----------



## theonetruewill (Oct 15, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> mine wont run it hangs...any idea why?



When that happened to me I just re-ran it.


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm TrueWill, any clue if OS has seemed to play a large part in the scores? If so I'm guessing using Vista Business is probably hurting mine a good bit? Also I know my score seems to suck compared to most of the Desktop C2D's but how many laptops in this post have beaten my 7496.7?


----------



## Fizban (Oct 15, 2007)

Hmm, It seemed obvious that it was Intel biased, but damn, I tested 3DMark01 after seeing the score in Solaris's Signature to see just how biased and whereas I score 700ish above him on CPUMARK 2.1 my Laptop scores about 1/4 of what his rig does on the 3DMark01, specifically I scored a 7,031, (I'm fully aware one measures CPU speed, and the other measures a culmination of CPU/RAM/Video Card (right there is where the laptop gets creamed)), I'd say something's off.....


----------



## dotslashsatan (Dec 15, 2007)

*My Score*

p4 E6850 3ghz
Asus Striker
2 Gig Corsair Dominator 800mhz
Gainward Nvidia Geforce 8800 Ultra

Vista Ultimate - SP1 RC1

i will try over clocking soon, once i get my water cooling installed 



any tips for getting a higher rank? 

also vista says i only get 5.7 on the score !!


----------



## Fizban (Dec 15, 2007)

5.7 is high...my T7200 only gets 5.3 when overclocked to 2.4 GHz from the stock 2.0 GHz at which it got a 4.9


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

Forgot about this thread, first quick run for me


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Hmm, It seemed obvious that it was Intel biased, but damn, I tested 3DMark01 after seeing the score in Solaris's Signature to see just how biased and whereas I score 700ish above him on CPUMARK 2.1 my Laptop scores about 1/4 of what his rig does on the 3DMark01, specifically I scored a 7,031, (I'm fully aware one measures CPU speed, and the other measures a culmination of CPU/RAM/Video Card (right there is where the laptop gets creamed)), I'd say something's off.....



3D Mark 2001 is like 75% Video card hence why he is killing you in that bench, it is the least CPU/System dependant 3D mark bench out of them all I beleive.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Cripes, I need to update this.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

Fizban said:


> Hmm TrueWill, any clue if OS has seemed to play a large part in the scores? If so I'm guessing using Vista Business is probably hurting mine a good bit? Also I know my score seems to suck compared to most of the Desktop C2D's but how many laptops in this post have beaten my 7496.7?



Mine


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 15, 2007)

*Scores Updated*

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## mandelore (Dec 16, 2007)

almost 4got about this hehe. had a quick run, will make another one when I have my cpu/ram clocked more


----------



## pt (Dec 16, 2007)

dotslashsatan said:


> p4 E6850 3ghz



i could almost swear that e6850 was a c2d


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 16, 2007)

Here goes


----------



## ntdouglas (Dec 16, 2007)

Crap, I thought I would be higher.


----------



## nailzer (Dec 16, 2007)

Brand new build so I had to use my phone for the pic.
The CPU is the 5000+ Black Edition.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2007)

nailzer said:


> Brand new build so I had to use my phone for the pic.
> The CPU is the 5000+ Black Edition.



To take a screen shot, all you have to do is hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard, then open up paint, and hit paste. Then you can save it as a jpeg.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 16, 2007)

oR press alt prt scr at the same time then open paint then press ctrl and v


----------



## Wile E (Dec 16, 2007)

Craigleberry said:


> oR press alt prt scr at the same time then open paint then press ctrl and v


That doesn't get both windows tho. I was just trying to keep the explanation simple, so I didn't have to do a walk thru on capturing 2 windows.


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That doesn't get both windows tho. I was just trying to keep the explanation simple, so I didn't have to do a walk thru on capturing 2 windows.




 I know what you mean Wile E I was trying to help aswell


----------



## nailzer (Dec 16, 2007)

Wile E said:


> To take a screen shot, all you have to do is hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard, then open up paint, and hit paste. Then you can save it as a jpeg.



Thanks! that worked well.


----------



## dotslashsatan (Dec 16, 2007)

use ALT + Print Screen to take a snapshot of the application which has focus


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2007)

This should get me in the top 10!


----------



## sorehammer (Dec 16, 2007)

*My Score*

Took while watching a video file on another screen.


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2007)

Update Please !


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 16, 2007)

Pentium 4 524 @ 4.1GHz = 5105.8


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 16, 2007)

imperialreign said:


> Pentium 4 524 @ 4.1GHz = 5105.8



Nice O/C on the proc 524


----------



## bcracer220 (Dec 16, 2007)

*my results*

hey these are my results: e6750 @ 4ghz





EDIT: C1E and EIST are enabled thats y it says 6x multi instead of 8x in cpu-z


----------



## Fizban (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm thinking the Penryn's may make this test silly and useless by maxing all 3 numbers, but guess we'll see...


----------



## Fizban (Dec 17, 2007)

I noticed the Crysis SP Demo in the background of that P4....can that thing really play Crysis...? My laptop can't even barely play Crysis and it's a C2D.


----------



## bcracer220 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I noticed the Crysis SP Demo in the background of that P4....can that thing really play Crysis...? My laptop can't even barely play Crysis and it's a C2D.



thats prolly a little more to do with ur graphics card htan ur cpu...


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 17, 2007)

> I noticed the Crysis SP Demo in the background of that P4....can that thing really play Crysis...? My laptop can't even barely play Crysis and it's a C2D.



If yer talkin about my screenie . . .

yeah, I can play Crysis - fairly well, actually.  I average about 21-30 FPS (depending on location and otherwise) @ 1280x768, all settings max, no AA/AF.  FPS might seem a little low, but it's high enough to not stutter and get the slideshow effect.  Oh, and with only 1 GPU, seeing as how Crysis doesn't work in xFire just yet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 17, 2007)

Fizban said:


> I'm thinking the Penryn's may make this test silly and useless by maxing all 3 numbers, but guess we'll see...



All Penyrn gives us above C2D is 45nm and SSE4 I thought?


----------



## Stige (Dec 17, 2007)

11454.9

E6750 @ 3.6GHz, 4-4-4-12


----------



## rick22 (Dec 18, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=071218/cpumark2.jpg


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)

heres my score *21885* @ 4.15ghz


----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice score man


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


> heres my score *21885* @ 4.15ghz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/071229/cpumark.jpg


What's your ram voltage at for that?

So, the TEC come in yet? lol.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 29, 2007)

Stige said:


> 11454.9
> 
> E6750 @ 3.6GHz, 4-4-4-12



Sorry friend, I need a screenshot of CPU-Z and CPUMark as verification


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 29, 2007)

****Scores updated****


_If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> ****Scores updated****
> 
> 
> _If anyone spots any scoring mistakes please let me know._



 Yeah, I noticed a mistake......I am no longer in top spot!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever be able to top Mand, but I'll sure try making a run for #2 sometime next week.


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Yeah, I noticed a mistake......I am no longer in top spot!



Correct it then - you just need a processor like that. Explain to the family, that this sort of spending is necessary. If you don't get it you'll stay in second place, you'll become terribly depressed, begin to think that there's no more purpose to your existence. Soon you will question your own life choices- what put you onto this dark road. It was yourself: you will then go on a killing spree fueled by deranged lunicy, and will kill all your family bar one. That one will then take the sword from the stone and in an epic battle will finally defeat you in the Garage of Doom. Your lineage will then slowly have to rebuild, and your status at TPU would have ended.

So if you think about it, you have no choice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I don't think I'll ever be able to top Mand, but I'll sure try making a run for #2 sometime next week.



Lol, I have kept my E6850 just for that reason, because I can disable all but one core it's great at single threadded benches, I am going to try for somthing fairly big on the 3D Mark 2005 single card scores soon.........


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Correct it then - you just need a processor like that. Explain to the family, that this sort of spending is necessary. If you don't get it you'll stay in second place, you'll become terribly depressed, begin to think that there's no more purpose to your existence. Soon you will question your own life choices- what put you onto this dark road. It was yourself: you will then go on a killing spree fueled by deranged lunicy, and will kill all your family bar one. That one will then take the sword from the stone and in an epic battle will finally defeat you in the Garage of Doom.
> 
> So if you think about it, you have no choice.



Fook what did U have for breakfast?     cause I want some of it!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Fook what did U have for breakfast?     cause I want some of it!



Nothing actually- although I did only sleep for two hours last night... could explain it...


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Nothing actually- although I did only sleep for two hours last night... could explain it...



Ever thought about becoming a games developer


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, I have kept my E6850 just for that reason, because I can disable all but one core it's great at single threadded benches, I am going to try for somthing fairly big on the 3D Mark 2005 single card scores soon.........


I got the Palit 8800GT 1GBs in as well. So I'll be making some runs, Probably mostly 06 tho.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I got the Palit 8800GT 1GBs in as well. So I'll be making some runs, Probably mostly 06 tho.



They aint that good, have done some work on them already, BIOS mods and the like but they dont get near my Asus, I have pretty much a free day tomorow so the soldering irons coming out!

Thing is that they have OVP (overvoltage protection) at 1.3V, there is a workround to that but it involves cutting a circuit and soldering to a ground, I may even feel brave enuff to do that but if it goes wrong, that will be No 1 fried!


----------



## theonetruewill (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Ever thought about becoming a games developer



Many a time- but I'm a dreamer! I do however write reviews on GamePowerUp!, when it's finalized have a read into my madness


----------



## Wile E (Dec 29, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> They aint that good, have done some work on them already, BIOS mods and the like but they dont get near my Asus, I have pretty much a free day tomorow so the soldering irons coming out!
> 
> Thing is that they have OVP (overvoltage protection) at 1.3V, there is a workround to that but it involves cutting a circuit and soldering to a ground, I may even feel brave enuff to do that but if it goes wrong, that will be No 1 fried!


Can you point me in the direction of the voltmods? And what were the temps like on them?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 29, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Can you point me in the direction of the voltmods? And what were the temps like on them?



YGPM


----------



## mandelore (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## grunt_408 (Dec 29, 2007)

mandelore said:


>



For crying out loud mandelore are you just making sure the top score is a hard one to beat?


----------



## trog100 (Dec 30, 2007)

its a long thread.. can anyone tell me why the test 3 results are so weird.. a few tooo many scores either exactly on or around the 11555.2.. he he he






trog


----------

